# hi from orcas island



## arabiangal (Nov 14, 2007)

hi everyone i am arabiangal. i live in orcas island, washington and have 1 arab. i also have 1 icelandic pony. he is sooooooo sweet! i love forums (and horses) so a horse forum is awesome for me!

happy riding,
arabiangal


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi arabiangal welcome to the horse forum, have fun posting


----------



## arabiangal (Nov 14, 2007)

thank you i am enjoying it!

happy riding,
arabiangal


----------

